# Stateline Reservoir?



## Grandpa D

My son asked me if I knew where Stateline Reservoir was in Utah.
I have no idea.
It is one of the places that Kokanee are found in Utah.
So where is it?
Are there Kokanee in there?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## .45

It's here....
http://www.lasr.net/travel/recreation.p ... ir&ID=1202

Was there a few years ago, it's all on the Wyoming side...


----------



## 357bob

I may be mistaken ( happened once) but I believe it is all in Utah. Seems to me about a mile from the actual state line. Fishing was great last time I was there, but that was about 20 years ago. I remember them building that. They were working 24 hours a day during the deer hunt. It was quite a sight.


----------



## .45

No....I believe you're right 357bob.

I must have been thinking of Meeks Cabin Dam, or Myer's Reservoir..................whatever they call it. :?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

It is all on the Utah side. If you go through Evanston and then Fort Bridger and then hang a right at the elk statue in Mountain View you can get to it. There are 3 other lakes right there close as well. Marsh, Bridger and China lake. We fished Stateline last year and did alright. My Family will ride atv's in there and ice fish stateline. There are kokes in there we only landed one from the bank. It does have a nice little boat ramp.


----------



## Grandpa D

Thanks for the relpies.
I will let my son know.
He loves to target Kokanee and he's looking for some new water to try.


----------



## campfire

I am very familier with the west slope of the Uintas but I confess an ignorance of the north slope, a condition I am bound to correct. I am looking at the China Meadows area to explore in about a week. Are there any fish in Bridger, Marsh and China lakes? From the map it looks like State Line/ Lower Redcastle, Marsh and Bridger would be accessable by vehicle. What about China Lake? I am "itching" for some more information. :wink:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Bridger is a place that gets stocked quite a bit but that is because alot of fish are taken out of there. Marsh and Stateline as well as China lake, at least in the past, have only been stocked once a year. Bridger is faster fishing for bows and small brookies. Stateline would be next and then Marsh followed by China Lake. You can get small boats on all of them except china lake. China lake is about a 5-10 minute walk (not hike) from the road. 

Stocking report
BRIDGER L G-20 Summit RAINBOW 1875 10" 05/21/2009 
MARSH L G-19 Summit RAINBOW 4860 9.75" 05/26/2009 
STATELINE RES Summit RAINBOW 2700 9.75" 05/26/2009 
STATELINE RES Summit RAINBOW 6600 10.44" 05/27/2009 

China usually gets a bunch of brook fingerlings about mid July

Check out Quarter corner lake as well. It is further east and i haven't fished it but from what i understand it produces some decent fish


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a beautiful area. Go past state line towards China meadow and there are some great places to camp right next to the river. Take your binocs because you are very likely to see some huge bull moose in the marshes.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

actually this place sucks. I wouldn't recomend it to anyone. There are no moose and last i heard bigfoot peed in all the waters so all the fish died. Bears galore!! not to mention .uh umm...horses, ya, wild horeses that have just ruined everything. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D

itchytriggerfinger said:


> actually this place sucks. I wouldn't recomend it to anyone. There are no moose and last i heard bigfoot peed in all the waters so all the fish died. Bears galore!! not to mention .uh umm...horses, ya, wild horeses that have just ruined everything. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


WOW, That sounds like my kind of place!  
If everything that you have stated is true, nobody in their right mind would ever set foot there.
I'll be there soon! -|\O-


----------



## 357bob

itchytriggerfinger said:


> actually this place sucks. I wouldn't recomend it to anyone. There are no moose and last i heard bigfoot peed in all the waters so all the fish died. Bears galore!! not to mention .uh umm...horses, ya, wild horeses that have just ruined everything. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You forgot about the sheep :wink: :wink:


----------

